# Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2014)

Pressemeldung

*Pressemeldung: Besatzfischprojekt: Der Film!​**Angler sind hierzulande die wichtigsten Wächter von Binnengewässern. Denn als Pächter von Fischereirechten sind Angelvereine gesetzlich zur Hege und Pflege ihrer Gewässer verpflichtet. *

Das Projekt „Besatzfisch“ untersuchte gemeinsam mit 18 niedersächsischen Angelvereinen, ob ihr Engagement beim Fischbesatz nachhaltig ist: 
für die Natur, die Vereinskasse und das Anglerglück. 

Begleiten Sie das Forscherteam rund um Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus vom Berliner Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerökologie und Binnenfischerei (IGB) mit seinen Angelvereinen auf eine fünfjährige Forschungsreise quer durch die Tiefen unserer Gewässer, bei der auch der Mensch am Wasser nicht zu kurz kommt. 

*Besatzfisch - der Film.*


[youtube1]27Ar-A5PLA0[/youtube1]

*Hier gehts zur Diskussion:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295912


----------

